# Vancouver Island Hello



## trials20 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello all,
Figured I would stick my hand up and say Hi. Long time member of deforming metal of all types, keeping the wheels on most all industrial sectors and can still count 10 on my hands.
Not to much in the social network thing but willing to help out members (pm please) who would like a hand if they are starting out in this hobby.
Full time cnc shop now turning (semi-retired) into a semi hobby/fix-all. you get the idea.
Chris


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 6, 2022)

trials20 said:


> Hello all,
> Figured I would stick my hand up and say Hi. Long time member of deforming metal of all types, keeping the wheels on most all industrial sectors and can still count 10 on my hands.
> Not to much in the social network thing but willing to help out members (pm please) who would like a hand if they are starting out in this hobby.
> Full time cnc shop now turning (semi-retired) into a semi hobby/fix-all. you get the idea.
> Chris


welcome from Toronto


----------



## Dusty (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello Chris from Calgary.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi and welcome. 
PS.  We sure enjoy pictures of anothers' projects.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Steveston


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa good to have you aboard,  getting to be a good group of members on the island, enjoy.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario! 

We like pictures!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Québec


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 13, 2022)

Chris,

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 13, 2022)

Another welcome from Vancouver Island.
Where are you on the island @trials20?


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Another welcome from Vancouver Island.
> Where are you on the island?


What he said.


----------



## trials20 (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you all, located in Cobble Hill area. Will post some pictures when I have a chance.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice.

I looked at a property in Arbutus Ridge in 2019... the community wasn't for me but the area is high on list of potential retirement areas


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 15, 2022)

trials20 said:


> Thank you all, located in Cobble Hill area. Will post some pictures when I have a chance.


Up north in Campbell River myself.


----------

